# No Halo



## Kylie's mommy (Jul 23, 2016)

This is my lovely sweet Khloe, she will be 3 months this week, she has absolutely no liner at all and she has a few black spots on her pads, is she just a late bloomer or will she stay pink? I love her regardless just wondering if it's normal to not have liner??


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo does not have solid black pads either. I think show quality -you have to have all black but does' t stop them from being beautiful and loving


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

She is beautiful.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

She probably has all the pigment she is going to have by this age. I agree that she is a beautiful girl


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I cannot answer your question for you ... but, I can tell you that Khloe is adorable.:wub:


----------



## Kylie's mommy (Jul 23, 2016)

Thank you and she is just as sweet as she is beautiful. Will this cause any eye discomfort later, is there something I should do for her??


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't worry about it. My bichon, Lily had spotted eye-rims (mostly pink) until she was a year old. Then, with time in the sun, the rims filled out and she got her halos. Your baby may develop more pigment, but, if not, she is adorable and which way.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub:I love her little kissable face:wub:


----------



## Sugarsmama (Jun 30, 2016)

I've seen pups get their liner well after 3 months so I wouldn't worry to much about it. She is very cute, enjoy her


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

Don't worry to much about it! I like your dog very cute.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sometimes the pigment comes in lateer and sometimes it stays pink...either way, it won't affect her health..she is really cute..


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

She is so beautiful!!! Enjoy her to the fullest.


----------



## Kylie's mommy (Jul 23, 2016)

I noticed one littl black speck in the corner of one eye. I wash her face daily so she is inspected!! How much sun do they need, she is in the house most of the time but she loves it outside!!


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

:wub:Elon has a diamond shaped pink spot on his nose. I kiss it! I'll always know he's mine :wub:


----------



## mroclo (Jun 24, 2016)

Smtf773 said:


> :wub:Elon has a diamond shaped pink spot on his nose. I kiss it! I'll always know he's mine :wub:


My Sidney has a tiny little pink spot on his little nostril and I think of it as his birthmark! I love it!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

She is just beautiful! So sweet! :wub:


----------

